# Subs Needed For Commercial Work, Northern VA/Greater DC



## Snowmover33 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking to hire sub-contractors to service commercial properties. Must have a sander/salt spreader mounted to back of vehicle. General liability and auto insurance are mandatory. Please contact as soon as possible. We are available 24/7 via phone, fax or email.
Thanks

email:[email protected]


----------

